# General Category > Creative Area >  Crocheting Saved My Sanity

## cherry mae33

I used to suffer from the debilitating symptoms of anxiety. I shun social connections before because I used to believe that exposing myself to others would only worsen my anxiety. That's when I started becoming a solitary individual. I enjoyed being alone. I am more confident about being the only one in my room because it makes me feel that no one could ever see me. No one could ever humiliate me. No one could criticize me. I spent long hours of crocheting in my room. I take pride and joy in each masterpiece I created. I feel that through crocheting my self-worth has increased. Luckily, as my parents exposed my works of crochet to their friends  I started receiving more compliments which helped a lot in making me get rid of anxiety. Now I have learned to love the art of crocheting even more. I feel like every slip knot and every chain I create is tantamount to my whole being slowly improving and becoming even more beautiful. Because of crocheting I learned to love life. So, if you have some links to wonderful crochet ideas, please message me.

Thanks,
Cherry Mae

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome to DWD. 
I love to crochet too. What kind of things do you like to make?

I've deleted your other post as it was a copy of this one and it's easier to keep track of just one thread with the same questions etc

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome  :):

----------


## OldMike

Suzi is our resident crochet expert  :): 

Welcome to DWD, crochet sounds a really fascinating hobby/pastime  :):

----------


## Suzi

I'm far from an expert, but thank you Mike  :O:

----------


## scilover

good for you. welcome and stay healthy

----------


## Suzi

Again this thread is around 2 years old and the original poster isn't a member any more  :O:

----------


## scilover

Thats good. Goodluck in your life.

----------

